# Feeding Trees to Goats



## Plunge (Jul 29, 2009)

In the winter when I can't take my goats out to browse, I feed them trees and limbs that I bring to them. My neighbor thinks this might not be good for them as they might build up toxins, oils, etc. from an over abundance of trees in their diet. They love their trees and eat them like candy in addition to their hay and supplements. 

Any ideas on this issue?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

My guys eat Chinese Elm, Box Elder, Apple and Christmas trees. I keep them away from the Cherries.
I'll chop down a Chinese Elm and they'll eat all the leaves and strip the bark.
They prefer trees to grass.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Bob Jones said:


> My guys eat Chinese Elm, Box Elder, Apple and Christmas trees. I keep them away from the Cherries.
> I'll chop down a Chinese Elm and they'll eat all the leaves and strip the bark.
> They prefer trees to grass.


 Any problem with Peach or Apricot pruned limbs? Any time of year best? Any time not?

Thx,

TOU


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

Mine eat all pine trees and Aspens.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Most complete list I've seen.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

joecool911 said:


> Most complete list I've seen.
> 
> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


 Oh my gosh!...that is just so dang cool. Thx!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

The reality is that I don't know a Rhododendron from a Daisy. When we are out (in Utah) I just trust (hope) that the goats do, and if they don't, that they browse on by poisonous stuff and don't eat enough to harm them.

Even if I knew the difference, I don't know if you have ever tried to prevent your goat from eating your map, but chances are that you aren't going to get there in time to keep them from a bite or two anyway.


----------

